# In the Pfizer trials, more people died in the vaccine group than in the placebo group



## ital (Mar 10, 2022)

In the Pfizer trials, more people died in the vaccine group than in the placebo group, and it takes 22,000 vaccines to save one life from COVID.


Steve Kirsch: "So you killed 150,000 in order to maybe save 10,000 lives."


Pennsylvania State Senate COVID-19 Panel (Full Video): https://senatormastriano.com/medicalfreedompanel/

https://rumble.com/vwtuqv-steve-kir...howing-the-upside-down-riskbenefit-analy.html



Expect this thread to get locked as well. Even though its full of research, reference, logic and insight. Why? Because it doesn't Support The Current Thing.


----------

